# Leeds Masticator



## phill.d (Dec 20, 2007)

The leeds Masticator
This is a series of culverts, there are 3 main tunnels with lots of bridges and smaller undergromd culverts. The beck changes it's name as it heads down stream. Firstly it's the Meanwood beck,Sheepscar beck then Ladywell beck and lastly Timble beck under the longest section under the city of Leeds.

A couple of hours down a few tunnels turned into a major 9 hour explore emerging in the early hours.. If you don't like Rats avoid this place its teaming with them.. Lots of blockages, deep water and obstacles.
here' a few of the pics we got on Tuesday night.






The open air section of the culvert





































































At the end of the 2 mile culvert we reach the river Aire in Leeds city center for this magnificent view of Leeds bridge and the dam






There's a load of these pics on my flickr set here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157600301066200/detail/


----------



## tims (Dec 20, 2007)

This looks great, I'm still a drain virgin but have my waders ready and await an explore


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice looking culvert, very simalar to culverts in birmingham. Are there many drains / culverts on offer in leeds?


----------



## phill.d (Dec 20, 2007)

tims said:


> This looks great, I'm still a drain virgin but have my waders ready and await an explore


Ha  Nice one Tim.. We were quite posh with this one as it's not a drain as in shitty! It's more of a fresh water culvert but conditions are pretty stinking bad in the tunnels still :icon_evil


----------



## phill.d (Dec 20, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Nice looking culvert, very simalar to culverts in birmingham. Are there many drains / culverts on offer in leeds?


Yes there's 2 like this.. I've yet to do the Holbeck water lane one yet. Come to think of it i've not seen any stuff from down there yet. This is a big one with lots to see. All the sections are different!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 20, 2007)

Oooo...great-looking set of culverts there. Stunning pics too.



tims said:


> I'm still a drain virgin



Me too! Love to give it a go though.


----------



## King Al (Dec 21, 2007)

Super pictures, great lighting, cool culvert


----------



## tims (Dec 21, 2007)

If anyone fancys taking my drain cherry just giz a shout as its here for the taking, Leeds is only 1 1/2 hours away


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmmmm really nice, havent done a good drain in ages.

Foxy when you come up there is the 3 mile drain by me, that you might be able to do.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2007)

sheep2405 said:


> Foxy when you come up there is the 3 mile drain by me, that you might be able to do.



Yaaay!  Xmas money on a maglite then...and wellies.


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wellies, I need to get some my last set got ruined, now I'm looking at getting waders.

S


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photo's, love the lighting. Did a storm drain in Telford this time last year, was my very first explore!


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Dec 23, 2007)

Some very colourful stuff going on in lots of those pics  Your third pic is fantastically cool, the sections with the central channel and side walkways are awesome.

I really love walking hidden waterways, you see such cool stuff tucked away between buildings, get another view of the development of the city, discover unexpected things underground and generally feel great to step outside the confines of accepted city boundries. I can see you had a lotta fun! 

JD


----------



## phill.d (Dec 23, 2007)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Some very colourful stuff going on in lots of those pics  Your third pic is fantastically cool, the sections with the central channel and side walkways are awesome.
> 
> I really love walking hidden waterways, you see such cool stuff tucked away between buildings, get another view of the development of the city, discover unexpected things underground and generally feel great to step outside the confines of accepted city boundries. I can see you had a lotta fun!
> 
> JD


Thanks jon.. Have you had a go with this one yet? You sound clued up about all the hidden parts the of city you see in the outside bit! I'm sure your photography skills would do justice to this one mate


----------



## Access (Dec 23, 2007)

tims said:


> If anyone fancys taking my drain cherry just giz a shout as its here for the taking, Leeds is only 1 1/2 hours away




Wouldn't mind seeing the underneith as well, great photo's couldn't of done better my self


----------

